# Hidden risks driving in Spain..



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.

Sitting here, outside a pleasant rural venta [cafe] in the warm autumn sun of Southern Spain, reading one of the many regional newspapers I noticed an interesting article that not only effects us "nationals" but also has a bearing on those motorist visiting Spain......and they do so in the 1000's.

In the Malaga area alone, and we are told in other regions the figures are far WORSE, there has been a huge increase on uninsured motorist involved in accidents. And remember the Malaga figure of 2167 accident cases reported this year alone are just the ones REPORTED.

Imagine how many uninsured drivers there are out there in the wider area. Interestingly the largest area of offenders are not the young, but the middle and old aged.

This figure again was only the reported and dealt with and does not take into account the 1000's of hit and run's, unidentified etc etc...........

Not only that........The number of drivers without licences in Spain is truly alarming and again comes mostly from the older age group.

Blimey......

Anyway, I put down my newspaper and then watched more than a few finish their "Menu of the Day"....washed down with unsuitable amounts of beer and wine, then stagger into their waiting vehicles........home for a siesta?.........mostly Brits, sorry to say!

..


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Getting a SERIOUS problem here in the UK as well. 

The courts need to wise up and start dishing out some punative sentences. How about 6 month ban plus a whopping fine for starters?? Often the fine imposed is considerably LESS than the insurance premium would have been. Madness.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Detourer said:


> .
> 
> Blimey......
> 
> ...


*

And thats just the police*


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Will that make a difference? 

You can also give them points on their non existent driving licence 

As you say the fines are worth the chance! ££ 

With insurance prohibitively high it is not a wonder that the young are chancing it.

A week of stopping 100% of all cars uninsured as a priority all over the country I am sure will capture thousands.

There are so many that the courts will not imprison them, because of the lack of room in our prisons.

The question is how to punish, so that it will have an effect.

Ian


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

icer said:


> Will that make a difference?
> 
> You can also give them points on their non existent driving licence
> 
> ...


Large fines, and if they don't pay take their assets away.


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Could always try crushing the vehicle if it's not insured. THey may think twice in the future.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

VenturerDave said:


> Could always try crushing the vehicle if it's not insured. THey may think twice in the future.


A lot of uninsured cars are worthless MOT failures so it wont always help. I believe they do confiscate the vehicle until all the paperwork is in order and many remain uncollected and are crushed. Some look better after crushing :lol:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

No obvious deterrent is there? 

Ian


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

icer said:


> No obvious deterrent is there?
> 
> Ian


Wire brush and Dettol*

*Other disinfectant products are available.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

In Australia in the 70s basic third party insurance was included in the road fund license, I think other countries do it too. No tax disc no insurance!

Dick


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

We've all got our ideas as to what should happen to the perpetrators of such offences, problem is the authorities be they English, Spanish or whatever don't have the b***s to act in the manner that most normal legal people would subscribe to. The most likely get out will be a human rights issue (whatever the f***k that is in reality).
So the majority of us will continue to strive to stay within the law of the land we live in and have the occasional rant when such a topic surfaces.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Glandwr said:


> In Australia in the 70s basic third party insurance was included in the road fund license, I think other countries do it too. No tax disc no insurance!
> 
> Dick


Some of the best ideas are so simple to implement!! We now have a completely computerised MOT, road tax and insurance system so checking shouldn't be an issue, just need to find the vehicles.


----------

